# The G.C.B.A.C. Thread



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I have decided to make a thread where I will post all of my A$$ whoopins from the GCBAC. I got to the shop today from my little trip to get smacked hard by 7 fine members of this site As I recieve more I will continue to post here. I will also be posting pics tonight when i get home of what I got today. I am blown away by the generosity of the members here. Thank you very much.

So far I have been hit by:

AshKicker
Big04Duece
Cboor
C-Malo
SmoknTaz
AdrenalinJunkie
RedBeard
Mike Gates
Armenian
JCaprell
vivalanation734
JonDot
AZPostal
Vic81
Rugbynut


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

You forgot me! lol


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is what i get for trying to remember.... my memory SUCK hehe Sorry


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Its ok.. you deserve to forget a few after being DEMOLISHED


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

HOLY SH!T... mail lady just threw 7 more boxes at me! Time to try and navigate these without losing my head.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> HOLY SH!T... mail lady just threw 7 more boxes at me! Time to try and navigate these without losing my head.


Be extra cautious when you try to disarm mine.It has a hair trigger!:roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Be extra cautious when you try to disarm mine.It has a hair trigger!:roflmao:


No GOOD i am missing all kind hair from urs... i shoulda saved urs for last to practice on some others! Your generosity is amazing!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

This is INSANE! The B/SOTL's on this site are truely HUMBLING! The pics will tell the story as i am speechless!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

what did i tell you charles! what did i tell...i wasnt joking lol


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

smack smack :brick::brick:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

your gonna have alot of posting to do in bills humi giveaway thread charles... hahahahahaha


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't worry, I have plenty of tickets left. HIT EM HARD TROOPS!:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Don't worry, I have plenty of tickets left. HIT EM HARD TROOPS!:biggrin:


It is gonna take alot lmao... do i have to have pics in ur thread?


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

hahaha this is amazing! I had no idea just how many of us there were that needed some payback!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

josh he still hasnt listed about 5-7 more i think...should be landing sometime mid week i think.

also yes charles you need pictures! we all wanna see the destruction lol


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

We do need pictures! Take on MASIVE shot of the entire load! There must be over a hundred smokes when all is said and done!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya id have to say it will come pretty close to that from the numbers ive counted so far


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> It is gonna take alot lmao... do i have to have pics in ur thread?


Right now, I think you're in the lead.:biggrin: You can post one pic and list the names if you want. I trust ya. BTW The humidor may not be the only thing I make for the contest.:helloooo:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it will be over 100 lmao!!! I am getting anhilated and some more to come i know. Some of these I got today i think were not orginally in the list.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

the only one you have listed that wasnt on the list was don so far unless you havent updated it.

get to takin pics and listin stick charles!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Charles is only getting what he deserves. This will teach him.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be back in town tonight and do a ticket count. None of my family here in Phoenix smoke so I'm jonesin for a Cigar tonight. If I get home early enough, I''m gonna start building some more goodies.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Charles is only getting what he deserves. This will teach him.


It will either teach him, or just give him more ammo and the start of a new bomb (again) list


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well seeing as most of these sticks that were sent were things on his wishlist... i have a feeling there wont be much if any return fire from what we sent... this is all going directly to him


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> well seeing as most of these sticks that were sent were things on his wishlist... i have a feeling there wont be much if any return fire from what we sent... this is all going directly to him


Very few of what was sent will go anywhere! they are top notch u will see the pics!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Shhhh, have you forgotten where he works? (Munition HQ) What have you gotten us into Zach???:arghhhh:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hell be too busy trying to pick up wreckage and buying a new humi to send anything out for a bit... lol


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Shhhh, have you forgotten where he works? (Munition HQ) What have you gotten us into Zach???:arghhhh:


Just remove your addy from your profile.That should at least slow the retaliation down,till someone gives you up.:lol:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That will only buy you so much time . . .










Even if you did this . . .


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope you enjoy them Charles! And congrats on getting the best end of everything!!

You need to go underground and lick your wounds.. Its been fun playing!

And Junkie.. GREAT ORGANIZING THIS HIT!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hah thanks doug, im DYING to see the pics of the damage


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be spending 1/2 the day tomorrow writing tickets for the contest......and it barely started........better get another roll of tickets:biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... I am imagining him right now with torn boxes and plastic all over the table in front of the store where he always sets his "sendouts"... Ahhh, just like Christmas


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ok where the hell are the pics charles!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

pics added


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

How about labeling the fotos? I never remember what I sent. Two of those pics look familiar. :biggrin:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

and besides, I'm not a member of The G.C.B.A.C. I just wanted to kick yer butt!:teacher:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> and besides, I'm not a member of The G.C.B.A.C. I just wanted to kick yer butt!:teacher:


Damn i just assumed everyone was part of the damn kick my ass group! It will take all night to label everything out. However yours has been removed from the group and given its own thread since you are ur own group Truely generous hit though bro.. payback is fun


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I Love The Carnage!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i forgot to put in that picture of bush...oh well !! at least it arrived safe


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hahaha tearing it up and still more to land! awesome


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> hahaha tearing it up and still more to land! awesome


LMAO... none today... mail already came.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well i know there were a few late senders so... plus like i said... not everyone has been listed yet and i KNOW they sent


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The CL crew surveying what was left of Charles' shop. :lol:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya basically


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> ya basically


I am sitting here smoking a prototype blend of Jim's cigars. Licking my wounds and preparing for some shelter time!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hahahaha oh man... 

hows jims prototype?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> hahahaha oh man...
> 
> hows jims prototype?


It is pretty darn good! Smoking a criollo.... rumor is a sampler of 3 of the blends could be ready in the coming couple weeks...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Any hint at pricing yet?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Any hint at pricing yet?


This is not a for sure thing but prob in the 8 a stick area... the official size is a Siglo VI size. However, the prototypes are a little diffrent size because they are prototypes.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

cool sounds good to me... im sure ill grab a few from you eventually..


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

There is also a thought of running a loose pack smaller ring guage torpedo that would run roughly half the cost. I smoked one yesterday and feel prelight u could tell was a loose pack to the touch. However, the smoke was perfect burn all the way to the nub and the flavor good because it is the same blend of its bigger brother.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well if it burns and smokes well.. i really dont see a reason not to... unless it starts to hurt sales of the others.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> well if it burns and smokes well.. i really dont see a reason not to... unless it starts to hurt sales of the others.


Shouldnt hurt sales of the others... That would be more the affordable smoke. The Sigle VI is a sit down enjoy a nice longer smoke.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

true.. i was just thinking from a taste standpoint.

either way... haha you got bombed..bad lmao


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> true.. i was just thinking from a taste standpoint.
> 
> either way... haha you got bombed..bad lmao


DUDE you are gonna get destroyed when this is over just so u know! Did u see the one i gave Snapperhead? Be afraid!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> DUDE you are gonna get destroyed when this is over just so u know! Did u see the one i gave Snapperhead? Be afraid!


phear him aj !!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hey as long as i get a humi to put it in too ill be fine..

lmao!

oh god i know but i can still say i put a hurtin on the mighty charles


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

on second thought...im just gonna smoke a bunch and herf with the bros to bring down the count


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> hey as long as i get a humi to put it in too ill be fine..
> 
> lmao!
> 
> oh god i know but i can still say i put a hurtin on the mighty charles


You might wanna pick up ur own humi... leave the rest to me... gars, lighters whatever i can throw at u!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya im in the process of emptying mine especially since i just found out lew is planning on putting a hurtin on me too...ugh

this is what i get for being here for a month and organizing a mass bomb... lmao


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> ya im in the process of emptying mine especially since i just found out lew is planning on putting a hurtin on me too...ugh
> 
> this is what i get for being here for a month and organizing a mass bomb... lmao


Jim is sitting here and i think he is looking to destroy the guy trying to destroy his cigar shop lol


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh awesome... now 3 of you...

last time i organize a big bomb....until im more stacked up anyway lol


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky. I've been here a year and been bombed twice.:biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I've been here a year and been bombed twice.:biggrin:


My crystal ball says that's about to change.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be greatly appreceiated. I'm feelin a little left out.:lol: JK I'm havin a blast.:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> My crystal ball says that's about to change.


My crystal ball is showing the same thing! He knows he is gonna get smacked a good bit with the humi contest.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

With a generous offer like that how could the bombers resist?


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

exactly... im building my bomb as we speak lol


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm gonna slap the cheeze outta you guys. A little secret. which ever post is the winning ticket, the recipient of the bomb is going to get a little surprise to. Maby a pocket Humi like I built for dozer.:biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

You rock Bill.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

if i win... i want my anti charles humi lmao


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> if i win... i want my anti charles humi lmao


I think you have to get permits to build to that magnitude don't you? You're talking city inspectors and greasin palms to go big like that.:biggrin:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hahaha i figured as much


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

damn bill i was just looking at your audio site...some incredible work in there as well! do you do anything with fiberglass? or just mainly boxes?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice. That is truly a a$$ wooping


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I can do anything with anything.:biggrin:I've been installer of the year 7 times. The trick where they make all fiberglass the curves, me and my upholster invented it in 1990. I won a law suit against the company that made the video that tells how to do it. We build some crazy goodies here.:biggrin: Here's a sample. I'll start a thread in off topic later.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

man i LOVE those boxes you build... their georgeous... too bad i could never put one in my car since i know my gearbag would have its way with it the same way it did with my current one lol


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some very impressive stuff there Will


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

How ya feeling chuck? Feeling the love I hope!! What the count up to now?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> How ya feeling chuck? Feeling the love I hope!! What the count up to now?


Nothing today so 12 or 13 I cant not remember... i am still a little whosy from yesterdays attack. Between this and NY i have a bad feeling for the rest of the week.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice to come out of the shelter to have a little breather eh Charles? :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> It is pretty darn good! Smoking a criollo.... rumor is a sampler of 3 of the blends could be ready in the coming couple weeks...


I would love to try these when they come out. Can't wait. :dribble:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

any hit today charles?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Rugbynut nailed me with a nice 3pack sampler of Nubs Pics later tonight.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice to come out of the shelter to have a little breather eh Charles? :biggrin:


Hope he doesn't stay out too long... :biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Nothing today... I might be nearing the clear on this one... I think i have ahd enough ashwhoopin for awhile!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Nothing today... I might be nearing the clear on this one... I think i have ahd enough ashwhoopin for awhile!


That's highly debatable.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> That's highly debatable.


_Very_ debatable. :biggrin:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

id have to agree


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn.....


----------

